# HavToHavIt General Store



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

If you have not been to the HavToHavIt Store lately, please stop by and see what's new.

Our little shop is run by a small group of dedicated volunteers.
Every penny of profit is used to rehome and rehabilitate the beautiful Havanese....
It is a labor of love for these dogs who have, and continue to, tug at our hearts and our souls.
Thank you so much for your support and patronage.

*Brand new item* for All the Crazy Havanese Ladies on the Forum: *Crazy Havanese Lady* Decal

Designed by our own talented, creative Havanese lovin' Michelle Burke, we're happy to present our adorable "Crazy Havanese Lady" auto decal.

This "Crazy Lady" is a whimsical gal who just loves, loves, loves her Havanese. All you Havanese lovers out there know how easily relatable she is!

So add some fun to your vehicle! Who knows .... you may help another driver to reduce a bit of traffic frustration by putting a smile on his/her face. And we know your purchase will help our rescued Havanese.

Don't forget about others uses - sliding glass doors, other windows, luggage tags, and on and on.

Size of decal - 3 3/4" high X 7 1/2" wide.

http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=141&products_id=1450


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff, thanks Starr.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know if they will design a Crazy Havanese Guy decal, Dave :wink:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aaaaahhhhh!


----------

